# SwingING Drawbar



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Another question about an attachment on the new 4000 I am not familiar with. The new to me 4000 came equipped with a swinging drawbar attachment. I have encountered a problem with this attachment. I attached a 2" ball to pull trailers, etc. And it works very well. However, Some of my rotating equipment encounters interference with the drawbar. On most, I can pin it to 1 side to clear the pto shaft. An annoyance, but not a real problem. The new problem is that I do not have a front loader and use the old fashioned reversible bucket scoop to dig and carry dirt. It holds 1/3 yd of material and has a mechanical arm dump. The scoop works well for what I have to do. No problem with the NAA, but the swinging drawbar on the 4000 interfears with raising and dumping the scoop. I thought you could remove the swinging drawbar by pushing in the large pin at the front of the unit, but I cannot get the pin to go in far enough to release the.drawbar. I tried removing the whole unit, but the 2 rearward bolts are6 impossible to reach by socket or wrench. Any ideas about what I can do to remove the swinging drawbar so I can use the scoop?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The 4000 does not have the small cast hole in the rear end to push the pin 5up to remove the swing drawbar. It was held in place by a hairpin clip in the top of the retaining pin. Backn


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ed Williams said:


> The 4000 does not have the small cast hole in the rear end to push the pin 5up to remove the swing drawbar. It was held in place by a hairpin clip in the top of the retaining pin. Backn


Did you figure it out?
Yes there is a clip you pull to drop that pin out.
Most 3 cyl drawbars have two positions - short and long. Maybe try the short position and see if your scoop will work that way.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I found the hairpin clip and finally got it off to drop the retaining pin. Removed the drawbar and scoop works fine now. Will replace after thr dirt moving chore so I can hook up the trailer to haul brush. Thanks for the help. Next item on list is to strip NAA and get painted before weather turns bad. Will be busy with that forna few weeks. Want to get it painted before ballast replacement in tires. Seems like chores never end. When did I have time to work? Honestly, most of the current chores were put off while working and now trying to catch up on many neglected items.


----------

